# Greys Prowla Paltinum Specialist II Seatrout



## Flatfish86 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallöchen |wavey:,

fischt einer die oben genannte Rute in 3,05 m und 10-40 gr. Wurfgewicht?
Hatte sie am Wochenende kurz in der Hand -ganz schön straff- aber eigentlich suche ich ein Gegenstück zu meiner Daiwa Exceller Sea trout, die ja sehr weich ist und mit den 25-30 Gr. Ködern, die ich meist fische etwas überfordert ist. Vielleicht kann ja jemand von seinen Erfahrungen erzählen, was Aussteigerraten, Wurfeigenschaften und Verarbeitungsqualität im Langzeittest angeht. Ich würde mich sehr freuen!

MFG flatfish


----------



## Weißtanne (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Greys Prowla Paltinum Specialist II Seatrout*

Ich fische genau diese Kombi-Daiwa Exceller und die Greys Prowla Rute.Und ganz genau auch weil mir die Daiwa  etwas zu weich ist vor allem bei Bissen auf grosse Entfernung  wo ich viele schöne Fische verloren habe.
Leider ist die Aussteigerrate (auf grosse Entfernung)nicht wesentlich geringer geworden .Im Drill erweist sich der Stecken entgegen dem "Trockeneindruck" doch als sehr sensibel und ist für mich nach der ersten Saison auf gar keinen Fall zu hart , ich bin  von der Rute mittlerweile sowas vonüberzeugt... , die etwas schwereren Köder lassen sich  ausgezeichnet auf Distanz bringen und dann super führen,gerade  auch in der von dir angesprochenen Gewichtsklasse (aber auch die ca 14-18 gr schweren).Durch die Balancegewichte habe ich die Rute super mit meiner Rolle abgestimmt.Sehr angenehm ist auch der seitlich angebrachte Köderbügel,viel leichter zu handhaben beim Einhängen als an der Unterseite.Nach der ersten Saison mit der Prowlawill ich nicht viel über den Kork und die übrige Verarbeitung sagen aber bisher ist alles wirklich top.Bei dem Preis kann ich das auch erwarten. Ich bin froh mich für diese Rute entschieden zu haben.:vik:


----------



## Flatfish86 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Greys Prowla Paltinum Specialist II Seatrout*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Hat mir sehr weiter geholfen! Dann wirds die Prowla wohl werden!


----------



## nils7677 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Greys Prowla Paltinum Specialist II Seatrout*

Moin Flatfish,

ich kann Dir die Rute auch nur empfehlen. Ich hab die Rute jetzt ein Jahr (mind. 2 x in der Woche) im Einsatz und hab damit auf alle möglichen Ostseefische geangelt (Blinker + Sbiro auf Mefo; Buttlöffel; Taildancer auf Köhler und Dorsch; mit Snaps gepilkt). Alle Angelarten hat die Rute super weggesteckt.
Ich bin so begeistert von der Rute, das ich Sie mir neulich bei Moritz nochmal als "Back up" geholt habe.

Ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl.

Gruss Nils


----------



## Bagalut320 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Greys Prowla Paltinum Specialist II Seatrout*

ich fische genau die rute mit einer biomaster sw 5000 und der stroft geflochten . perfekte rute wenn menn es recht hart mag . 

mann muß bedenken das mann bei dieser rute und z.b. ein 22 spöki oder snaps wie auch immer , schon sehr heftig durchziehen muß um optimale weite zu erreichen .

stand letztes jahr neben einer morethan und 5000 shimano rolle und mir fehlten gut 15 meter !

das ist fakt . mit meiner 2,7m spedmaster 20-50 schaffe ich gut 85 meter , daher schätze ich meine kombi bei gut 95 meter  ( denke ich , nicht gemessen )

also ich mag diese rute !!! und wer mal ein wenig tieferres wasser vor sich hat und gegen wind der kann ruhig mal den 30g snaps rauf machen und voll durchziehen , dann sieht mann das die rute wirklich kann !! 

mfg

ps: wahr im november sturm unter anderrem in westermackelsdorf und auf der anderren seite 

also austeigerraten an einer rute in dieser klasse zu definieren wäre meiner meinung nach albern  !!! dafür ist die hochwertiege rolle da !! oder der hacken sitzt nicht . 

bei uns auf fehmarn geht es meist um strömungskannten , deswegen meiner meinung nach teilweise um wurfweite , bin nur ca 60 tage in den letzten 3 jahren auf fehmarn gewesen .... aber darum ging es .

deswegen meine kombi mit biomaster sw 5000 .

wenn ich ein ganzen tag mit der kombi ab 22 gramm werfe tape ich mir mein finger wie beim brandungsangeln !

es gibt endtspanterre ruten , aber in ihrer klasse keine besserre , damit kannst du ein wels drillen !


----------

